# Questions to ask when loaning a horse...



## _jetset_ (9 September 2006)

As I am new to all this loaning business I was wondering whether someone could give me advice on what I should be asking and what I should be telling the owner of the horse?

I have found one that I am interested in and have contacted the owner via email and they have replied saying they would like to meet me... 

Rebecca


----------



## samsaccount (9 September 2006)

The similar sort of questions you would ask before buying, such as vices/history/what they are able to be used for.. etc. But also about the costs such as will they expect you to pay the vet bills/insurance, or will they pay for all/part of them. Sorry my mind is a bit blank, but get a contract drawn up also, stating all of this and the legnth of time allowed to keep the horse on loan. Say 6 months -1 year then re-asses the situation and draw up another contract...sorry I doubt I have helped.


----------



## Oaksflight (9 September 2006)

Full loan? Who pays for what, what does the insurance cover, i.e. xc etc. Any vices? Any past injuries? If it's full loan, then pretty much most you'd ask if you were buying it, except minus the obvious and with things you'd expect to be in the contract! Ask if there'll be a contract.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 September 2006)

Thank you, that is all useful. I didn't think about insurance, I just presumed I would be paying for that!


----------



## Oaksflight (9 September 2006)

Quite a lot of owners like to keep paying for it to make sure that its being paid, etc!


----------



## _jetset_ (9 September 2006)

Ah right... I am easy either way but I can see why they like to keep on paying for it! I would be exactly the same if it was my horse I was loaning out... 

I am just trying to think of everything I would like someone to ask me if I was loaning out Han, but my mind keeps going blank. I have never thought of loaning up until the last couple of weeks, so feel a little behind the times


----------



## goeslikestink (10 September 2006)

if its insured --  maker sure  you insure yourself  with a riders own policy  can get from  seib--  or pet plan

 you want to insure yourself  to--- 

have the horse vetted--reasons-- so you not taking on any illness or lameness  that somehow you might  end up paying for something you didnt do or blamed for somethiing --

so horse  vetted--  horse insured
this  can be via  them and still paying or by you  wither way  you have to inform inurance compaines  that you a re loaning the horse-- and that the owner  has a wrrtien   tothem to confirm it.
other wise it wil be conflick of interest--

then inusre yourself  on a seperate policy   a riders poilicy-- to protect you-- seib  and pet paln do one --


----------



## goeslikestink (10 September 2006)

sorry deslectic

insure yourself  with a riders policy


----------

